# Japanese man, cooks his own genitals and serves them up to paying guests



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2012)

Shared under the provisions of Sec 29 of the copyright act.  Full story at link below.

What can you say.  I'm speechless at the thought, it has to be BS.   ???

*Japanese man, 22, cooks his own genitals and serves them up to paying guests at a dinner party*
- Mao Sugiyama cooked his own genitalia and garnished them with mushrooms and parsley 
- Five guests paid around £160 each for the meal 
- Sugiyama, 22, who is asexual, voluntarily underwent surgery to have his penis removed
By Rob Cooper
PUBLISHED: 13:45 GMT, 25 May 2012 | 

A man who had his genitals removed seasoned them before cooking them for five paying dinner party guests, it has been claimed.  Mao Sugiyama, 22, who is asexual, had voluntarily undergone surgery to have them removed.  But the illustrator took his frozen penis and scrotum home from hospital and organised a grim party.

He charged guests around £160 per person to eat his severed genitalia in Tokyo, Japan.  They were garnished with mushrooms and parsley.
Before tucking into dinner, guests sat down to listen to a piano recital and take part in a panel discussion, CalorieLab.com reported.  Mao, who goes by the nickname HC, had initially considered eating his own penis – but decided to serve them up instead...


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2149879/Japanese-man-22-cooks-genitals-serves-paying-dinner-party-guests.html#ixzz1vtKlkWpb


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2012)

Makes Hannibal Lecter look sane......    :


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 May 2012)

I wonder if it was similar to a party with a cake....ie: "I want a corner piece!"


----------



## OldSolduer (25 May 2012)

:facepalm:

I had to look.

 :trainwreck:


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2012)

:camo:





			
				Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I wonder if it was similar to a party with a cake....ie: "I want a corner piece!"


And who's going to ask for the piece with more icing?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> :camo:And who's going to ask for the piece with more icing?


Heeheehee....reminds me of this Family Guy clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QswPVas5Qhw

"The Japanese have a _whole other thing _ goin' on....."


----------



## MAJONES (25 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> - Five guests paid around £160 each for the meal




If there was enough to feed five people, that guy was a *man*.  (I guess was might be the key word here.)

Sushi anyone?


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2012)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> If there was enough to feed five people, that guy was a *man*.  (I guess was might be the key word here.)
> 
> Sushi anyone?



 :rofl:


----------



## Danjanou (25 May 2012)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> If there was enough to feed five people, that guy was a *man*.  (I guess was might be the key word here.)
> 
> Sushi anyone?



maybe it was just finger food. 8)


----------



## Sadukar09 (25 May 2012)

I just had to look while I was eating.

 :facepalm:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> maybe it was just finger food. 8)



Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a weiner!!!!


----------



## Puss in Boots (25 May 2012)

Now tell me that no one was hungry after that meal! 
Even with his penis as a side dish, still wouldn't be considered a full meal. 

I can't imagine the texture..do you think it was a bit rubbery or hard to bite through?
Maybe you just shuck it like an oyster 


Couldn't resist boys!


----------



## Dkeh (25 May 2012)

From the article:

_Guests said that the genitalia were very rubbery and tasted of very little, CalorieLab.com reported._


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2012)

ARE YOU FREAKIN" KIDDING ME??

One more stupid post like this one and you're gone.
Bruce
Staff


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 May 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> STAFF EDIT


----------



## GK .Dundas (25 May 2012)

I understand the position of DVA ombudsman opens up soon. I sure he hasall  the attributes that DVA would like.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> From the article:
> 
> _Guests said that the genitalia were very rubbery and tasted of very little, CalorieLab.com reported._


Must be like Calamari then if you cook it too much.  Maybe with a little lemon and breaded nicely...

And I always thought the saying was "No sex please we're British"  maybe they'll have to rethink this one.   ;D


----------



## dogger1936 (25 May 2012)

Wouldn't police/public want the people who ate human penis to be arrested and locked away for a while....that can't be a good citizen looking to try something new...Curry sauce instead of ketchup for a change...sure..penis instead of steak? That's some issues.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't police/public want the people who ate human penis to be arrested and locked away for a while....that can't be a good citizen looking to try something new...Curry sauce instead of ketchup for a change...sure..penis instead of steak? That's some issues.



I am more aghast at the fact of some "Dr." out there went and mutilated this obviously mentally ill idiot.  At least that's how I see it.  Unless this is truly akin to transgender issues.   :stars:


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Unless this is truly akin to transgender issues.   :stars:



The article says he's asexual, so more like a plant.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The article says he's asexual, so more like a plant.....


No, I get that part.  I was thinking more of the state of mind a transgender person might be in.  I understand their need to be the "correct" sex.  This guy though.  He did not want to have any.  OK, that's a stretch for my empathy but I might make it there.  But wanting to eat your junk afterwards, and at the very least serving it to other idiots as a meal.  That seems mentally ill, and that's why I posed the question about a medical professional doing an elective surgery like this, for this reason.  Unless this is similar to a TG patient...


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 May 2012)

What makes it even more funny is someone named hammer sandwhich posting int he thread


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That seems mentally ill, and that's why I posed the question about a medical professional doing an elective surgery like this, for this reason.  Unless this is similar to a TG patient...


This guy had his junk removed and then served it as supper to his guests.  He's fucked up.  (Pardon my Anglo Saxon)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2012)

And this now has hit CBC......

Japanese artist cooks, serves own genitals at banquet

 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2012)

He's an "artist"?  Why am I not surprised that he's not a productive member of society....

(At least he won't be reproducing.  *zing!*)


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> He's an "artist"?  Why am I not surprised that he's not a productive member of society....


Yeah.  A sandwich artist.  Like in a 6" from Subway.  But what's a (non) guy to do when he gets the munchies.  Guess he's one of those "starving artists" you always hear about.  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (28 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> What makes it even more funny is someone named hammer sandwhich posting int he thread


 :rofl:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Shared under the provisions of Sec 29 of the copyright act.  Full story at link below.
> 
> What can you say.  I'm speechless at the thought, it has to be BS.   ???
> 
> ...



Ho, hum. Subscribe to the  Fortean Times  and read this kind of stuff all the time.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 May 2012)

Thanks, looks interesting...


----------

